# I'm hosting a gallery opening!  All are welcome!



## Markw (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey guys!  

Over the past while, I've been preparing a gallery exhibition to show two series of work.  The time is soon!  I hope some of you can make it!





Let me know if you think you'll come.  I'd love to have you all there, and bring your friends!

Mark


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 31, 2014)

I can't get to Baltimore but I wish you much success.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations! I wish I could come but I am in Utah.  I love visiting galleries. They can be such an inspiration for work and what to do next.  Hope it goes well and you'll have to report back afterwards.


----------

